# Shrunken Heads



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Here are a few shrunken heads I made:










I made them the same way latex masks are made: I first made a clay master, next a plaster mold, and then I slush casted latex in it. They are painted using a mixture of acrylic paint and liquid latex. The hair is made using wool crepe, glued to the latex, and the skin got its dusty, mummified look by rubbing it with wood ashes.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I never thought of using wood ashes, thats s great idea! They're awesome, I love the eyebrows!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

Nicely done! I have a clay model started for a similar type of project and the tip about the wood ashes will come in handy. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gruesomely gorgeous:jol:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Heads off to you on this. Er, HATS off to you!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Look gruesomely real, I like


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Like be the dusty quality and the knot work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful, they look great.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great detail and as others have mentioned the wood ash is a terrific idea. They really came out great


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like these a lot! Nice work!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Those are so cool!


----------

